# M-wave article in Kayak Session magazine



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Saw the article, personally believe that 'outing' it will be a bad thing.


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Didn't see the article, but lets be honest...most people know about it already. It is a touchy issue, and the access is very brittle.....I havent been down there in the last year except a few times, and we were the only ones there (unless alex was in town). I think a lot of peeps just don't enjoy the wave as well, as its a tough wave to surf and can beat you down. But I think that people should know how touchy it is... and how easily it could be completly shut down to us kayakers

Ben Guska


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Please explain the touchiness of the M-wave. The edge of it is accessible from a public road, right? Is the problem just not upsetting the land owner? What is he most concerned about? Trash and noise?


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

The first rule of mwave is that you do not talk about mwave.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

"Outing" the M-wave will forever change kayking for the worst, it is a horrible thing. From now on, no ditch is safe. Soon every ditch in the state will be overrun by bored kayers "going huge"! The new guide book will be Colorado Rivers and Creeks and Ditches. Kayak manufacturers will flock to the new market of "Steep Ditchers", and wavesport will announce it first full on ditch boat in 50 years. Old schoolers will lament the change, but the the young guns running the shit will know that Ditches are where its at. Not to be outdone, Tao Berman, in his latest movie, Ditch 54, will attempt to run the steepest ditch know to man in a straight jacket with a blind fold while getting shot in the face with pellet guns. Its all downhill from here....


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Seems the word is out. I guess all we can ask is to be cool and don't ruin it for everyone. To get a clue as to what Alex has been up to out there in western Colorado, check out his new AW ad:

http://www.teamdagger.com/ssp/gallery?c=8&p=1&imgId=61


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

As for touchniness.... just be respectful..... some examples, I try to park out of sight.... wave to the farmers if driving by..... drive slow!!! and dont shit in the woods there.... pick up litter.... anything you can think of that would not make you more noticable while there I guess you could say.......

Just commin sense........this wave can be shut down in the blink of an eye.... I also try to educate people you might see there as well... as it is as unique of a playboat feature as some creek runs are.......that have sketch access

Ben Guska


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

What about handjobs? Do those farmers like handjobs? Cause I give a mean handjob.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

*M*

DSP - that's the funniest thing I've read on the buzz in a long, long time. Thank you!!!!!!!

BSOE - you're out of line soldier - but the guy who has the mud bog for a backyard en route to the wave does enjoy a nice tug now and again...do they have ditches in Iraq? With water? I'm just saying, a few well placed sandbags.....

Jibberfish - 303 4 Life!!!!!


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

5 years ago? Maybe this is when you found out about it. :roll: Hate to burst your bubble but people have been surfin down there for over 15 years. They were just better at keepin a secret.

Jib is right it is a touchy issue. Every year it seems to gets worse, once this summer it was like a monkey funckin a football down there. People without the skills tryin to catch the wave gettin worked in the eddie then watchin/yelling the rest of the day from the bridge. Over 6 vehicles parked everywhere with dogs (4) runnin all over that Afgani lookin landscape. One group said they were planning on campin and staying at the wave for 3 days. 

I guess my point is - post directions, hell start a contest and bring in that big ass red bull blow up  make sure every kayaker/Colorado tourist knows not only about this spot but also make sure they have has access to easy directions, and make sure there is 6 or more vehicles parked here at all times. Campers, dogs runnin uncontrolled everywhere  

Just my 2 cents - but I would like to keep with the tradition of the M-wave, let someone who knows take you and let you in on the rules that go with the place. Realize that you are not at the golden or confluence play park(s) any more and act like it. Leave the mutt at home. Shit at 7-11. Dont Camp here. I know this will be a stretch for a lot of boaters but try to respect what is going on, the place, the land, and the locals  if this could happen who knows we may be surfin there for another 10 years but as it is goin now I doubt it.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

If you think that a rancher calling a sheriff is the worst that could happen over there ask the old school paddlers in GJ what happened to all their ditch surfing about 10-15 years ago. All of the best playspots used to be on ditches around GJ and when the ranchers could not keep people out they structurally changed the drops. Added concrete, gates, whatever, I heard all of this from a long time paddler over there so I am not sure what they did exactly but can you imagine how horrible it would be to show up there next spring and have the M Wave be some nasty pour over?

I have said it before...I think the paddling community should be proactive on this issue and look into a conservation easement or something for that area surrounding the wave. I do not know the situation as well as Alex or Hobie but my fear would be that it is only a matter of time before that situation comes to a head and we all lose the coolest spot in the State.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

If you think that a rancher calling a sheriff is the worst that could happen over there ask the old school paddlers in GJ what happened to all their ditch surfing about 10-15 years ago. All of the best playspots used to be on ditches around GJ and when the ranchers could not keep people out they structurally changed the drops. Added concrete, gates, whatever, I heard all of this from a long time paddler over there so I am not sure what they did exactly but can you imagine how horrible it would be to show up there next spring and have the M Wave be some nasty pour over?

I have said it before...I think the paddling community should be proactive on this issue and look into a conservation easement or something for that area surrounding the wave. I do not know the situation as well as Alex or Hobie but my fear would be that it is only a matter of time before that situation comes to a head and we all lose the coolest spot in the State.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

post it twice dude. really make that point.







sorry


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Mike,
You hit the nail on the head. The easement. Wonder how that ball gets rolling? 

h


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Who would own the easement? Local parks and rec? The county? The owner would undoubtedly have some liabilities. Furthermore, the nearby land owners may not be too excited about an easement that permits paddlers to access the wave, parking, etc. The locals may prefer the current "permission" basis where they can deny permission to any "troublemakers."


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

There is an easement Mike and I heard of that allows a landowner to "donate" a portion of land as an easement. Since it depreciates their land to some extent they are given a tax credit. Would it work here? I don't know but it might be an option to look into. I will be making some calls to the right people to find out.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

On a serious note, figuring out a way to secure access and work with the locals is a good idea. I'd say Colorado Whitewater and American Whitewater would be good places to start. They both have experience in how to preserve access so its a win win for both sides. 

As for conservation easements. These are usually done to keep land aside for "environmental conservation" to prevent development of the land, but can allow the owner to keep ownership. Seems a bit far fetched to conserve an irrigation ditch for boaters, and most of the easment stuff is to fend off development. Link below has some info on conservation easements.

http://www.lta.org/conserve/options.htm


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

An easement can be granted for all kinds of reasons including access. It basically entails a transfer of rights. I would be surprised if a water company would give you an easement to their ditch, but if you could scrounge up enough cash they might be willing to listen. Typically, water rights and delivery systems are not qualified for conservation easements unless they are attached to the land. Chances are the ditch is already an easement on public and private property in the area. So, unless you want to try to negotiate $$$, best bet is to be respectful and keep it cool.


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

Look at the Access fund for climbers. When there is an epic crag on private land they go out and find a way to secure access. I think we need to form a little committee, heavy on the local flavor over there, and work with AW to start some quiet ground work and figure out who are the players. Then maybe the County government over there or someone in a local land trust would be willing to look at it. The reality is until you do a certain amount of research it is going to be hard to say what may work or may not work. It is worth it...that is for sure.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

what is a "Dork Rocker"? interesting most all the photo's are of launches off the side of the wave going downriver. that is the funnest thing for me to do there, as trying to stay on that fucker is wild, meaning i am not that good.


----------



## d.e. (Apr 5, 2005)

I did a little research after my initial post and discovered that the Uncompaghre Valley Water Users Association has an exclusive easement for the right of way road and ditch. Whichs means that they can preclude public access to the road and M-wave. So, basically you're trespassing. It's amazing that up to this point that they haven't enforced it. Typically water companies are not this accomodating to people playing in their ditches. It might be worth somebody's time to approach UVWUA and see if they're responsive to discuss options for long term access. Better have your sales pitch together, though, they're not gonna humor a punk ass attitude from a bunch of kayakers. As much as we like to think the world revolves around kayaking, it really doesn't. They own it , they paid for it ( yes, they did ), it's a multi-million dollar business endeavour with a need to protect it's commodity, members and assets and they have the legal right to exclude you from it. Don't take it for granted.


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

would someone be so kind as to send me their copy after they finish it? I'll certainly send it back when i'm finished.


my take:
part of the neat-o factor of the m-wave is the way it is "discovered" by new paddlers. it was that you had to have someone take you there. that person was able to help you appreciate the unwritten rules. it normally led to people paddling in a cool spot with people they hadn't paddled with. for me, it was a right of passage (or was it that i had a car?). I never once heard of it being denied to anyone who went through the process of getting someone to show it to them. there are plenty of paddlers in that area that frequent it. so, there doesn't seem to be an upside to publishing its location, but there is a definite downside. 

-aaron


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*its just a dam ditch*

So I can't believe that I am even posting on the subject, but just some food for thought. Why don't we take some of that Colorado Lottery money that Golden is so good at winning and go down to that dam ditch and take a plaster cast of it.. You know kind of like how they took a plaster cast of 50 cents "Member" and now make a line of sex toys out of it.. Anyway there I go talking about 50 cent and his "member" again. You could take that plaster cast and go build as many dam M waves as you want!! Hell we could all have an M-wave.. 
On second thought if we did not have the M-wave kayakers would have nothing to talk about in the winter...


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*Yo Dudes,*

O.K. so here is the scoop, The right people are already being spoken with regarding the easement that the wave is on. The Farmer, Herald Whacker, owns the wave. The uvwua has been contacted and they are well aware of what is happening over at the Mwave. Trust me those guys are on their shit and when there are people messing around in a ditch of theirs they tend to take notice rather quickly!!! So don't worry about the wave being changed or ruined forever because if they were gonna ruin it trust me they would have done it a while ago. Just give us some time to figure it out and then hopefully we can have access to the wave for everyone. 

If everybody and their dog shows up next spring then it might be bad news. If you come with some bros, carpool for sure, and don't let anybody get in the water that isn't competent and don't take shits everywhere, we will probably be able to enjoy the wave for many future generations. 

Every Boater in Colorado or anywhere in the world could call someone who knew someone who knows how to get to the wave!!! If we want to start playing the blame game on who let the wave out of secrecy just talk to a local colorado boy and a texan to see how word got out!!! If anybody wants to own up cool but if not who cares?? If you are whining about the article you should thank them for getting it out there in the first place because more that likely that is how you found out anyway!! If I had my only child way I would have still not told anyone about it and everybody would be soo sad because it is the sickest wave anywhere in Colorado

All of you guys acting like you just somehow discovered it and never told anybody except your closest bros, you are full of it. Some body told you who got told by somebody else. Word of mouth is unstoppable and there for people were going to find out about the wave whether it was in Kayak session or over hearing some 303 biatch in the bar. Don't hate on me, I thought people would finally be staoked to see some new photos!!!

Now that many more people can enjoy it that would have never known before. If we want Kayaking to be like surfing then don't tell anybody anything or give them the opposite beta when they ask you where the mwave is! If we want our sport to grow we have to be generous with the sport. If you know about the wave just respect it and give us a little time before you park you fifth wheel there for the weekend!! It is up to everybody to keep it alive and if everybody knows that then maybe it will live!!!!!
Vaya Con Jah!!
See you next season,
And ohh yeah,...........I just shot my first Fatty Elk! You all stay away from our hunting too ya hear????? Just kidding,
Peace,
Alex


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

Alex:

Sorry I never got back to ya bout hunting.... I was in Canada....on mini bus.... I thought we were over this  hahah... I hope all is well. Im glad the M-wave has been around, and is still around.....HOPE it stays that way "eh"......I think it will if peeps keep respecting it.....

Your coloradan friend, and I saw the texan surfing the dries with me the other day~

Ben Guska


----------



## Trout_Bobber (Oct 26, 2006)

Saw the article too (Yeah, I am in AW). Knew it would not be long till you Buzzards would start whining about your secret getting out (pissing and moaning like HS cheerleaders who lost a cell phone). Can't wait till I get a flight out to Denver this spring. :wink: 

Ever come East? Stay off the Tellico; for locals only and we locals pack shotguns. :twisted: 

BSOE, as far as the hand job goes, you are not my type. Wife has the hots for that David Arnaud though :shock: , featured in that same issue of Kayak Session.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

Harold Whacker? That guy definately needs a handjob.


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

LOL. BSOE, that is a classic.


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

There are some pretty good comments and ideas here, in addition to the usual jokes. 

I see two potential outcomes:
1) How about posting a sign at the M-wave that requests kayakers to not trash the land nearby, not camp, have minimal skills, and be friendly with the locals. 
2) It would be great to get the easement. I assume that will require some money. We raised money for the October hole in Lyons--we should be able to do the same here. How do we follow up on this?


----------



## &d (Apr 28, 2006)

what it looks like to me is that people have been abusing that road for far less noble purposes than shallow water pan-amage for a long long long time and if anyone over there was really going to take steps to shut the access off they would have done it a long time ago .. or maybe if 50 boaters showed up with 10 kegs, a PA system and kittens for sale ..


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

You're right. Nothing washes a kitten down like a cold brew...but ten kegs is definately overkill.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

.......got a call about near future flows through the M-BOX.....he also said that they 'd be sending a 100 or more cfs towards the M-WAVE.....alex.h .......will it be surfable with a hundo? sorry to be so uniformed on flows needed.....oh, he also told me more important info concerning the M-BOX(lacks mean ole farmers).....flows to increase to nearly 1800cfs for the MONTH of december.......sure it's snowing now up in the hills...foot+ today in the butte....but montrose is nearly the same elevation as denver(warmer)......have 2 persons(whackjobs) wanting to drop in....jrranger420CB


----------

